# My New Merodontotus tigrinus



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

I have been waiting for almost two years for the perfect Merodontotus tigrinus to come along. I have passed up quite a few specimens because they did not meet my criteria. Well, last week I finally acquired the tigrinus of my dreams. :smile:

This gorgeous specimen is 14" in length (excluding the streamers) with almost perfect stripes.










That streamer trailing from the tail fin is nearly as long as the tig's body!










Check out that gorgeous, velvety blue sheen all over the cheeks and the flecks of intense gold on the shoulders and along the rims of the operculum.










I also picked up a 6.5" juvenile tigrinus.. nice full body with dark striping already. Even sporting a bit of that gold along the operculum rims. I'm anxious to see how this little guy develops.










I am in love with my tigs. Now I am on a new quest for more! If you have any 12"-18" tigrinus and are willing to part with them, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

WOW! That is an awesome fish man. Send some more pics when you get 'em in your tanks!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sha-zam....now thats what i call a beauty..great trailers and stripes..congrads A.s on a great pick up..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow arowspace! Awesome pictures and it really shows the beauty of this fish. I have never seen a fish like that and am amazed by the gold!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats sweet


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the right side of him is Perfect!!!!!!! the left is a little slanted... but Ed, i think you found the "ONE"...

Im pleased to see this fish end up in your tank.. GReat work on waiting for this one.. awsome fish here...

My turn is next... if you come across another let me know.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome tigrinus. You got a perfect specimen( I admit I'm jealous and I'm trying to deal with it)



> the right side of him is Perfect!!!!!!! the left is a little slanted...


What's wrong with SLANTED?! :smile:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Arowspace and I Realy enjoy a Perfect Bared tigrinus.. the Bars have to be Straight up and down, and Even.. Big Fat bars with little wight stripes are not perfect either.. a fat black bar is nice but they cant be to fat.

Even straight Bars are the Best.. nothing beats it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh my, that fish is gorgeous...


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. The blue sheen of the cheeks is the best I have seen so far on a tigrinus. When the light hits it at just the right angle... it is breath-taking. Here are some additional shots that I just snapped after she ate a big meal of shrimp.

Neal... you are next. I think that it is about time.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

wow.... Arow, i think you realy scored this time..

What was the price? over 450?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great fish







potm quality IMO but the siggy must be moved


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ridiculously beautiful catfish, that is


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome fish !


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am speechless man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

more great pics


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats ia n amazing pick up dude.
u must be very pleased with it!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that is one awesome tigrinus i am very jealous.
my tigrinus hunt will hopefully soon be over a few 2'' should be coming into the UK shortly and my name will be on one of them and if it turns out half as nice as that i will be very pleased
dixon


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Beuatiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow that looks really cool


----------

